# Small Black Beetles.........................



## quackwacker (Aug 28, 2010)

Went to a highschool football game last night in Monroe and about half way through the 2nd quarter small black beetles started raining from the sky.  Now Im not talking about 2 or 3 but thousands and thousands of them.  After talking to some other folks that went to different games in North Ga.  they all seem to see the same thing.

What was the deal with that?   Any one else see this?


----------



## Boodiddle (Aug 28, 2010)

They are all over the place in Loganville....don't know what they are but there are thousands maybe millions!


----------



## GONoob (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, I have a business in Loganville and the shopping center is LITTERED with these small beatles. It freaked me out. I was thinking about starting a thread like this but you beat me to it. You cant even walk around without crunching them.


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 28, 2010)

went to Madison and they are there too!


----------



## Roger T (Aug 28, 2010)

love bugs maybe? went through mississippi during katrina and they were  1000's.the front of the bucket truck was solid black from where they stuck to it.


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 28, 2010)

Roger T said:


> love bugs maybe? went through mississippi during katrina and they were  1000's.the front of the bucket truck was solid black from where they stuck to it.



no they are not love bugs.  I know what thoses are.  These are beetles of some kind.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 28, 2010)

Its been a buggy year for sure. Need pics of beetle!!


----------



## packrat (Aug 29, 2010)

*beetles*

Was you sitting under or close to large field lights?
Those jokers put off a lot of heat and will rain all types of bugs on you.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 30, 2010)

One night I turned the front porch light on so my niece could go out and talk on the phone. I heard this tink tink tink noise and asked if it started raining and got this crazy look from my SO and his brother..
I opened my front door and they started coming in my house by the dozens. My niece was chased off the front porch by them and was stranded cause she didnt wanna run through them all..


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Any pics?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 30, 2010)

Read this.

http://www.onlineathens.com/stories/082910/new_701567594.shtml


----------



## GONoob (Aug 30, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Read this.
> 
> http://www.onlineathens.com/stories/082910/new_701567594.shtml



It doesnt look like that nor do they smell. Theres hundreds lying dead outside.


----------



## Boodiddle (Sep 1, 2010)

*Pics*

Here is one of the millions!


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 1, 2010)

The grasshopper plague is next. LOL.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 1, 2010)

Boodiddle, what is that you got it laying on? I'm trying to get an idea of the size. 

It sure doesn't look like the Asian Stinkbugs in that article.


----------



## Boodiddle (Sep 1, 2010)

Backlasher,

It's not those Stinkbugs. It is on the top of a quart jar.

We have areas in Loganville where they are bad...even in the Lowes store.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe pine beetlesl!


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 2, 2010)

That looks like a june bug, no?
The ones Im seeing lately have are dark black and slightly elongated with virtical ridges and tiny pinchers..


----------



## stev (Sep 2, 2010)

not the birds .the beetles


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 2, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> That looks like a june bug, no?
> The ones Im seeing lately have are dark black and slightly elongated with virtical ridges and tiny pinchers..



June bugs are bigger and brown!In my area pine beetels are killing thousands of trees!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 2, 2010)

These are one of about 800,000 species of ground beetles related to the scarab beetle.  They are very heavily populated this year in areas to the east of Snellville, mainly along 78, but have been seen as far north as Braselton.  They are attracted to the lights and swarm at night towards buildings in massive numbers.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 2, 2010)

obama did it. It's part of his master plan.


----------



## JW2 (Sep 6, 2010)

I saw them at the racetrac at 20 and webb gin too. My dad said he's been seeing them too!!


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Sep 7, 2010)

Put 25 of 'um in a small container, slap on a "Georgia Beetle Bait" trout/panfish bait sticker, & sell 'um for $4.99.
If anybody get's rich -I get royalties!


----------

